# RGH3 Chipless Glitching!!



## ploggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Saw this doing the rounds on twitter, looks like it will soon be possible to Glitch a Slim 360 WITHOUT the use of a Glitch Chip  Very Cool indeed


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 1, 2021)

Link?  I have a phat 360, will this work for that too?


----------



## ploggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> Link?  I have a phat 360, will this work for that too?


There's a Video in the Twitter link ^^^^


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 1, 2021)

In what twitter link?  You didn't provide a link


----------



## ploggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> In what twitter link?  You didn't provide a link


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Milenko (Nov 1, 2021)

Link has been there the whole time for me


----------



## ploggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> View attachment 282640


LOL I dont know whats going on your end  Heres the Youtube vid..


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 1, 2021)

If I refresh I see it for a second and then it vanishes, I've disabled the adblocker, but something must be blocking it anyway.  Thanks though.


----------



## SIX10 (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow! Can't wait to see this developed more and try it on my own.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2021)

Didn't know people were still investigating the 360s to this degree.

Look forward to being able to homebrew a 360 with the contents of my parts bins again.

I hope this can also be an end of system homebrew mod that can be spun out to everything. Such a thing would be a really nice note to end on.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2021)

I learned about the rgh3 from @Donnie-Burger .  never heard of it before then.


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 1, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Didn't know people were still investigating the 360s to this degree.
> 
> Look forward to being able to homebrew a 360 with the contents of my parts bins again.
> 
> I hope this can also be an end of system homebrew mod that can be spun out to everything. Such a thing would be a really nice note to end on.


This was published by 15432 last year and he/she is incredible. A very nice write-up.

https://discourse.world/h/2020/05/12/Protecting-and-Hacking-the-Xbox-360(Part-3)


----------



## linuxares (Nov 1, 2021)

That start up time.... damn!


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 1, 2021)

linuxares said:


> That start up time.... damn!


RGH 1.2 just released for slims recently gives us insta boots now



This without glitch chip is def insane


----------



## linuxares (Nov 1, 2021)

Crap my XBOX 360 is a RGH1.1 so it's kind of slow. But to be fair. I haven't used my 360 for like 3-4 years now.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2021)

RGH3?
Nice.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 1, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> RGH3?
> Nice.





Real nice.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 28, 2021)

Update!! Falcon RGH3!


----------



## giovany86 (Nov 28, 2021)

Amazing ! Can't wait for it to be officialy released, got a few Falcon left :o


----------



## Darth Meteos (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Allen-R (Nov 29, 2021)

*RGH3 be like:*


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

can this be patched like JTAG since it's chipless? it's basicly JTAG 2.0


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2021)

Software wise, I doubt it as it still follows the basic RGH principals.
Perhaps an updated revision but MS isn't producing 360s anymore.
Hell the Xbox One isn't much of a focus for MS anymore.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 29, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


>



Ah, its released?! soo who's gonna write a nice detailed tut?  the files are in the vids description 

... I can put the files here I guess.. (these are *NOT* my files) *THIS IS NOT A TUT *.. I'll leave that to the smart people 

*README..*


> - POST_BUS_1 -> DB3R3
> 
> Wiring, Trinity:
> - CPU_PLL_BYPASS -> DB2G3 (1-10k safety resistor recommended!)
> ...




*WIRING..*


Spoiler: Falcon/Jasper











Spoiler: Corona











Spoiler: Trinity












*FREEBOOT 2 TO 3 README..*


> RGH2 to 3 by DrSchottky
> 
> Usage: python.exe 2to3.py RGH3_ECC.bin updflash.bin CPUKEY outfile.bin
> 
> ...


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 29, 2021)

No love for Xenon? 

Yes I know, but I have a banned one lying around.


----------



## Sypherone (Nov 29, 2021)

Ok, it seems that my ace chip is gotta removed.


----------



## giovany86 (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm currently trying it on one of my original Falcon, i'l stuck at the ecc step, how do i boot XELL Reloaded without a modchip ?



UPDATE : One of my solder was bad, and i was writing the ecc as "Retail" and not as" Glitch2". Now everything boot just fine !

UPDATE 2 : Compared it with my first RGH 1.2 XBOX 360 (Falcon) with the same Version (17526), both boot within 8 seconds max. I think we can call it a success x)


----------



## Retr04EVER (Nov 29, 2021)

I need a tutorial for trinity motherboard


----------



## JackFrostSMT (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> can this be patched like JTAG since it's chipless? it's basicly JTAG 2.0


No, this uses the same principles as RGH, and uses custom bootloaders, so they cannot patch it. JTAG was patched because newer bootloaders were told not to boot 4532 kernel, and you cannot downgrade bootloaders because of fuses, so therefore patched.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 29, 2021)

giovany86 said:


> I'm currently trying it on one of my original Falcon, i'l stuck at the ecc step, how do i boot XELL Reloaded without a modchip ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

awesome!  I still have my jtag plugged in, and it's about 13 years old as it's a falcon.  never had a hardware problem with it, knock on wood.  if it does fail one day, I doubt I'll buy another system or attempt to fix this one, since it's become more a test system now rather than one I play.


----------



## rufuszombot (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey i would love to try this, but the only 360 o still have turns on but shuts off after about 10 seconds and the light on the power brick turns red. Can i just replace the power brick?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

rufuszombot said:


> Hey i would love to try this, but the only 360 o still have turns on but shuts off after about 10 seconds and the light on the power brick turns red. Can i just replace the power brick?


possibly, that would be suggestion on fixing it, but there's no guarantee that it's not something else.


----------



## giovany86 (Nov 29, 2021)

rufuszombot said:


> Hey i would love to try this, but the only 360 o still have turns on but shuts off after about 10 seconds and the light on the power brick turns red. Can i just replace the power brick?


Mine did the same thing after flashing the file with the wrong mode selected. Might be a short-circuit / false-contact on your board, did you checked for any thing that could prevent it from booting ?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

E79 iirc can happen if you messed up a flash.  it's usually one blinking red light on phats just like E74.


----------



## ploggy (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm a little confused about the Trinity points.. In the Trinity Wiring Pic you can see the SMC_PLL and SMC_POST1 points but not where they goto, The Corona Wiring Pic has both. Do I use the PLL and POST1 points from the Corona Pic?


----------



## Lynxtver (Nov 29, 2021)

ploggy said:


> I'm a little confused about the Trinity points.. In the Trinity Wiring Pic you can see the SMC_PLL and SMC_POST1 points but not where they goto, The Corona Wiring Pic has both. Do I use the PLL and POST1 points from the Corona Pic?


Yes


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

question is will rgh 3 work on E since it attacks a different part of the 360 w/o a chip  (iirc you had to desolider something to reach the attack point on the E For RGH 2


----------



## ploggy (Nov 29, 2021)

Lynxtver said:


> Yes


Thank You, I guessed so but I had to be sure


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2021)

Very shiny. 9.86A supply on slim says I have a corona as my main machine so will probably look at that as I really do miss having a homebrew 360 (USB /HDD loading, region free, cheats, XBLA and DLC is so nice to have. RIP little JTAG), though I also have a 360 that failed the DVD update and have been meaning to RGH for years now so might look at that too. Do also have a Jasper with the NAND reader already wired in (and possibly even some dumps, was set to be JTAG but owing to an unfortunate event in a LAN session about 2 weeks before that dropped for real...) so might have to figure out if I have a machine with a suitable parallel port.
Also I am really not a fan of soldering in NAND bothering options for the 360. So tempted to get a nicer to use setup here even if it is ultimately going to be less than 5 machines I do this on.


----------



## Mena (Nov 30, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> question is will rgh 3 work on E since it attacks a different part of the 360 w/o a chip  (iirc you had to desolider something to reach the attack point on the E For RGH 2


Corona E's yeah, Winchester no. It's the same exploit but glitches at a different post bit. Still uses the RST line which is still cleaned properly on a winchester


----------



## ploggy (Nov 30, 2021)

I decided to get my dead dvd drive Trinity and have a crack at this.. I've Dumped 2 (matching) Nands and soldered the SMC_PLL and SMC_POST1 Points..
Now I'm not sure where to go next..
Do I Flash the "RGH3_Trinity.bin" as a ECC? I have Jtagged and RGH a couple Consoles before but it was so long ago I forgot most of the steps 

EDIT: Crap just realised I haven't got a 1K-10K Resistor.. Down tools for a few days till I grab some, 2K should be ok..
May as well grab some thermal paste while I'm at it


----------



## veggav (Nov 30, 2021)

Is it a 2 wire mod?

I have a RGH with a chip. 
Would be interesting to understand what you need to do to go from chip to chipless.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

veggav said:


> Is it a 2 wire mod?
> 
> I have a RGH with a chip.
> Would be interesting to understand what you need to do to go from chip to chipless.


Why would you though? Just for little faster boot times? Not worth the troubles and risk to me, imo. But is def cool for future mods.
Depending on Mobo, some 2 wire, some are more.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 30, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Why would you though? Just for little faster boot times? Not worth the troubles and risk to me, imo. But is def cool for future mods.
> Depending on Mobo, some 2 wire, some are more.


I wouldnt call instaboot a little faster boot times.  Def worth it for me.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice. Maybe one day I'll redo my trinity. Installed it when rgh first appeared before all the timing files, different installs etc, when it was more install it and pray for good boot times. Not terrible, generally goes within 15s, but a big difference to the more modern stuff.

Just not sure I can be bothered yet, don't really use it. Was a backup for my jtag falcon, but apparently that's immortal and just goes on and on.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

Donnie-Burger said:


> I wouldnt call instaboot a little faster boot times.  Def worth it for me.


I have a RGH1 chip and it only takes about 10-20 seconds to boot.  If people can't wait that long to play, more power to ya! I normally turn on the x360 and go get drink/snacks/go pee, and by time I come back, it's ready.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 30, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I have a RGH1 chip and it only takes about 10-20 seconds to boot.  If people can't wait that long to play, more power to ya! I normally turn on the x360 and go get drink/snacks/go pee, and by time I come back, it's ready.


It's not about waiting anymore since boots are like retail.  It's about having the best.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

Sad but I gave my 14 year old nephew a RGH xbox couples years ago, w 500gb drive and full of games/ homebrew/etc.  I asked him few days ago about it and he said he doesn't touch it anymore at all. (Dumbass Fortnight Fan) So I told him I want it back! I already have 2 of em, but not letting him just throw it away, or let it sit in garage for years!


----------



## ploggy (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow that PPL point is absolutely tiny  I originally soldered to the resistor next to it..
Luckily I realised my mistake before it got too far.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2021)

guess r-jtag name is taken

Rgh can be done with a microcontroller, but it needs to be pretty fast, iirc the Rgh prototype was done with a mcu, but moved to asic (cpld)

I can try this on a jasper board I have


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2021)

Allen-R said:


> *RGH3 be like:*
> 
> View attachment 287457




Or buy a Devkit 360 and have a "factory"  chipless rgh


It's like jtag and Rgh had a baby

What are boot times like compared to a chip, as rgh 1.2 gives instaboot for me, trinity was the only one I had that took a few cycles


If you already have a chip and instaboot just leave be, you still get the same end result

Just makes it easier for those who don't have a modded unit


----------



## chronoss (Dec 2, 2021)

​


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 3, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Update!! Falcon RGH3!



Ooh, I'm pretty sure mine's a Falcon. I never bothered doing any mod to it because it's a Lite-On drive and I didn't feel comfortable sticking a metal probe in there to get the key, RGH seemed complicated (some tricky solder points) and the parts for Xbox 360 modding are so overpriced. But this looks easier.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Ooh, I'm pretty sure mine's a Falcon. I never bothered doing any mod to it because it's a Lite-On drive and I didn't feel comfortable sticking a metal probe in there to get the key, RGH seemed complicated (some tricky solder points) and the parts for Xbox 360 modding are so overpriced. But this looks easier.



$20 for Jr programmer 

$5-10 for cpld board

If you have soldering equipment it's not that costly


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)

Now the only thing left is cpu and nand swapping to convert  retail consoles to native devkits,  wonder if one could install a cpu socket lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)

Donnie-Burger said:


> It's not about waiting anymore since boots are like retail.  It's about having the best.


Buy a  xdk instead of hacking together a ghetto xdk, in a nutshell that's what you're doing

 efuses don't really matter, you can run any dash you want natively, and some have 1gb of ram instead of 512mb

Don't buy a Devkit if you don't know how to really use it, they operate different from a jtag/rgh/retail

I wonder if it's possible to upgrade a retail unit to 1gb


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Muhahah I only gone done did it  Trinity from Stock to RGH3! LOL


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

Bits of advice before I forget:
For me J-runner wouldn't flash the RGH_Trinity.bin says it wasn't a ECC file, so I had to go into "Advanced>Custom Nand/Timing File Functions"  Then select..  Command "Write" Size "16" then "Run" it says write failed for all blocks but Xell still booted and displayed my CPU Key  (saw this tip on Reddit)
Don't boot Xbox with Nand Flasher still attached (I not 100% sure it's necessary, but I wouldn't do it 
everything else is in the Readme..


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

xell can be a fail safe.  it's the first 50 blocks of the nand, usually it doesn't get corrupted unless something goes horribly wrong.


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> xell can be a fail safe.  it's the first 50 blocks of the nand, usually it doesn't get corrupted unless something goes horribly wrong.


I was wanting to get into Xell anyway to get the CPU key I was just worried when it said write failed  
The Readme is a little vague about getting the CPU Key if your Xbox is Stock.. It's easy if your Console is already RGH'd
All in all it was actually easier than I thought it would be. Hardest part was that damn PPL point  I didn't have a magnifying glass, so I couldn't see the point at all, it was mostly guess work and looking at the wiring diagram. lol


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

it's possible it's just not setup for rgh3 yet, I guess.  that may be why it was confused.  congrats on the mod job though.


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> it's possible it's just not setup for rgh3 yet, I guess.  that may be why it was confused.  congrats on the mod job though.


Yea. I'm sure J-runner/AutoGG and other apps will get updates to support this new method 

Haha thanks, believe me no ones more surprised than me  : pats-self-on-back:


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

probably from realmodscene.  that's about the only 360 site with actual 360 devs left.


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> probably from realmodscene.  that's about the only 360 site with actual 360 devs left.


I pop my head in there from time to time.. actually there was a Aroma update the other day


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

I have an account there as well, can't recall if it's godreborn or pinky though.  godreborn predates pinky by quite a bit.  I like it more tbh.


----------



## ploggy (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I have an account there as well, can't recall if it's godreborn or pinky though.  godreborn predates pinky by quite a bit.  I like it more tbh.


ha, I think I'm still ploggy there  for Xbox360 it's either that or Patchadams.


----------



## 15432 (Dec 4, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> wonder if one could install a cpu socket lol


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 4, 2021)

yo this is fucking sick


----------



## Allen-R (Dec 7, 2021)

@15432 
*well damn.*

(BGA SOCKET?!?)


----------



## 15432 (Dec 7, 2021)

Allen-R said:


> @15432
> *well damn.*
> 
> (BGA SOCKET?!?)


Pogo pins. Supports both pads and balls.


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 9, 2021)

Is it worth moving my jasper over to this? im already getting near instaboot with my coolrunner. Maybe ill just buy another xbox to play around with


----------



## isoboy (Dec 9, 2021)

I've modded so many consoles but never could be bothered to open up a 360 and do the soldering and flashing so I just bought one. That's my recommendation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2021)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> Is it worth moving my jasper over to this? im already getting near instaboot with my coolrunner. Maybe ill just buy another xbox to play around with


Only real reason to do it for an otherwise acceptably working setup is if you want to use the coolrunner on another device that is not as well supported by this.
This does not gain you any abilities over the other types, and if you count dual nand as a feature then might even lose you one (though I have not checked to see if someone has gone in for a dual nand setup with this yet).


----------



## cowboy619 (Dec 9, 2021)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> Is it worth moving my jasper over to this? im already getting near instaboot with my coolrunner. Maybe ill just buy another xbox to play around with



Simple. If it ain’t broke don’t fix it. Pick up a cheapie and play around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 18, 2021)

going to pick up a couple xboxes one is falcon or jaspter the other is a slim. Never done a slim before do I need to get anything special for it other than the post fix? I have a nandx is that all ill need


----------



## Mena (Dec 18, 2021)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> going to pick up a couple xboxes one is falcon or jaspter the other is a slim. Never done a slim before do I need to get anything special for it other than the post fix? I have a nandx is that all ill need


If it's a 4GB corona you'll need a way to read it such as an SD Tool with an adapter that supports 1-bit mode


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 18, 2021)

I'd advise against adding a diode like it says on this guide or at least putting it between two wires not directly on the pad https://www.se7ensins.com/forums/threads/rgh-3-0-guide-phat-slim-includes-quick-tool.1832979/ I put one onto the post point knocked it a tiny bit and it ripped the pad clean off lol. Got my system working by soldering to the other side of the board tho. Insta boot jasper with 10mhz timing and no diode






Your browser is not able to display this video.








Mena said:


> If it's a 4GB corona you'll need a way to read it such as an SD Tool with an adapter that supports 1-bit mode


Okay I haven't booted it up yet will have a look later


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 19, 2021)

Corona done, no resistor because it wouldn't boot with 10kohm and thats the smallest I have




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Aheago (Dec 22, 2021)

ploggy said:


> Bits of advice before I forget:
> For me J-runner wouldn't flash the RGH_Trinity.bin says it wasn't a ECC file, so I had to go into "Advanced>Custom Nand/Timing File Functions"  Then select..  Command "Write" Size "16" then "Run" it says write failed for all blocks but Xell still booted and displayed my CPU Key  (saw this tip on Reddit)
> Don't boot Xbox with Nand Flasher still attached (I not 100% sure it's necessary, but I wouldn't do it
> everything else is in the Readme..


Apparently the best j runner update sometime this month will fix this 

It will also auto convert to rgh 3 timings so you don’t need to use the python script or GUI tool


----------



## Aheago (Dec 22, 2021)

godreborn said:


> probably from realmodscene.  that's about the only 360 site with actual 360 devs left.


Se7ensins has quite a few devs for the 360 still


----------



## NewFang (Dec 22, 2021)

So, total noob here. Picked a white 360 at my local dump because I saw it there all sad and I couldnt help myself. No power cord so not even sure if it boots. I only want a modded console to play the leaked GE:XBLA mod. Nothing else. Researched what is takes to do the mod and quickly got turned off by how involved it seemed. Then ended up here. Which is cool and seems easier but still beyond my skill level. Everyone here seems to have experience. I've softmodded Wiis before but never anything like this. My question is, is this doable for a novice like myself? If no, anyone here have a cheap RGH console they want to sell? Lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aheago (Dec 22, 2021)

NewFang said:


> So, total noob here. Picked a white 360 at my local dump because I saw it there all sad and I couldnt help myself. No power cord so not even sure if it boots. I only want a modded console to play the leaked GE:XBLA mod. Nothing else. Researched what is takes to do the mod and quickly got turned off by how involved it seemed. Then ended up here. Which is cool and seems easier but still beyond my skill level. Everyone here seems to have experience. I've softmodded Wiis before but never anything like this. My question is, is this doable for a novice like myself? If no, anyone here have a cheap RGH console they want to sell? Lol. Thanks in advance.


If you’ve never soldered before I would not recommend doing this


----------



## NewFang (Dec 22, 2021)

Aheago said:


> If you’ve never soldered before I would not recommend doing this


I confident I can teach myself. I have a soldering kit. If not, I have a local friend who has experience.


----------



## Aheago (Dec 22, 2021)

NewFang said:


> I confident I can teach myself. I have a soldering kit. If not, I have a local friend who has experience.


The points are super small. I wouldn’t teach yourself on an Xbox 360.


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 26, 2021)

Aheago said:


> The points are super small. I wouldn’t teach yourself on an Xbox 360.


I think its a great machine to learn on tbh, theyre cheap and its only a couple wires so not much to fuck up


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 26, 2021)

NewFang said:


> So, total noob here. Picked a white 360 at my local dump because I saw it there all sad and I couldnt help myself. No power cord so not even sure if it boots. I only want a modded console to play the leaked GE:XBLA mod. Nothing else. Researched what is takes to do the mod and quickly got turned off by how involved it seemed. Then ended up here. Which is cool and seems easier but still beyond my skill level. Everyone here seems to have experience. I've softmodded Wiis before but never anything like this. My question is, is this doable for a novice like myself? If no, anyone here have a cheap RGH console they want to sell? Lol. Thanks in advance.


you can probably do it no problem, id recommend watching some louis rossman vids and just watch how he solders you'll pick things up just from seeing his technique. Improved my soldering quite a bit when I was starting out


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Dec 26, 2021)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> you can probably do it no problem, id recommend watching some louis rossman vids and just watch how he solders you'll pick things up just from seeing his technique. Improved my soldering quite a bit when I was starting out


Slims are a lil tougher having to scrape mobo and point being small.  Have done, falcon, trinity, corona so far all instabooting chipless.  Amazing work to all involved!


----------



## KeinesR (Jan 6, 2022)

I have flashed my xbox about 11 or 12 years ago, i see this and i think it's amazing. just 1 question, how can i flash the files to the xbox 360?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 6, 2022)

KeinesR said:


> I have flashed my xbox about 11 or 12 years ago, i see this and i think it's amazing. just 1 question, how can i flash the files to the xbox 360?


JR programmer, nand x, xflasher etc.


----------



## Aheago (Jan 6, 2022)

KeinesR said:


> I have flashed my xbox about 11 or 12 years ago, i see this and i think it's amazing. just 1 question, how can i flash the files to the xbox 360?


Use an xflasher or JR Programmer v2


----------



## KeinesR (Jan 6, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> JR programmer, nand x, xflasher etc.





Aheago said:


> Use an xflasher or JR Programmer v2


Many thanks


----------



## sharkticonnz (Jan 8, 2022)

Does anyone know if I can use a esp8266 to write to the nand with this method? Thanks


----------



## manfire7 (Jan 13, 2022)

So are glitch/modchips essentially irrelevant now unless you need some special feature like dual nand?


----------



## Plstic (Jan 13, 2022)

manfire7 said:


> So are glitch/modchips essentially irrelevant now unless you need some special feature like dual nand?


Yeah pretty much. I wouldn't doubt though that somebody is working on a version of dual nand that doesn't require a glitch chip. I have done 2 360's successfully with this method, 1 trinity and 1 jasper, each glitch instantly.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)

Is it possible to do this with a X360USBPRO 2 ?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 17, 2022)

x360 USB Pro v2 is a drive flasher, not a nand flasher/programmer.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> x360 USB Pro v2 is a drive flasher, not a nand flasher/programmer.


Ok thanks, was going thru box of old stuff I have from old days of 360 flashing, and could not remember been so long.


----------



## MaGosT (Jan 17, 2022)

Has this been released and is there a guide anywhere to read up on how one would go about trying this?


----------



## Aheago (Jan 17, 2022)

MaGosT said:


> Has this been released and is there a guide anywhere to read up on how one would go about trying this?


There is a guide on se7ensins


----------



## Sypherone (Jan 25, 2022)

Link to the Tutorial on Se7ensins
https://www.se7ensins.com/forums/threads/rgh-3-0-guide-phat-slim-includes-quick-tool.1832979/


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 25, 2022)

Is there any tutorial from step 1 till the end, I mean running homebrew?


----------



## Aheago (Jan 25, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> Is there any tutorial from step 1 till the end, I mean running homebrew?


Literally the reply right before yours


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 26, 2022)

It doesn't explain whats next after rgh...
So I install rgh, and what am I suppose to do?
See the point?


----------



## VashTS (Jan 26, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> It doesn't explain whats next after rgh...
> So I install rgh, and what am I suppose to do?
> See the point?


install apps - check out mrmario's guide on installing aurora.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 26, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> It doesn't explain whats next after rgh...
> So I install rgh, and what am I suppose to do?
> See the point?


Aurora dash

fba
mame
nes
snes
genesis
tg 16
sega cd

n64 usb not to good but there
dreamcast usb not to good but there

xbla games
xbox classic games
xbox 360 games

Custom boot animes
and more

Install whats wanted


----------

